
Ask HN: Should I take a job at a startup where I know one of the guys is a jerk - tway2345
Hi,<p>I have a potential startup job offer and everything is great - doing some Node.js and React stuff and the tech team will be 4 people including the CTO.<p>The only hitch is that one of the guys is a jerk and I don&#x27;t enjoy talking to him (I know him from previous events).<p>My current position is a bit of a dead end doing boring stuff - the startup would have a much higher impact and is financially sound.<p>Should I go for it despite the potential conflict?
======
bartvk
Hell no. In a decently sized company, you can often avoid certain people. But
in such a small company, you have to mesh together. So unless this guy is
doing sales, I wouldn't risk it.

Isn't there some other opportunity for you?

------
dudul
Probably worth having an open conversation with the CTO/CEO about that.

They may even be interested in your input re: this guy.

~~~
tway2345
Yes, I was considering that as well - I will have to sleep on it, thanks for
the suggestion!

------
danielvf
That would be a dealbreaker for me. It really only takes one bad person to
sour office relations.

